

N2n(p2p vpn) for android. - zhoubug
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zhoubug.n2n_gui
n2n v2 for android.
n2n is a peer to peer VPN daemon.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=org.zhoubug.n2n_gui<p>Get secure anytime, anywhere access to your computers from your Android device.
Access your files, data and applications and get stuff done:
• Access your home and work computers on the go
• Control your PC as if you’re sitting right in front of it
• Get to your computer files and edit then from your Android device
• Remotely run any application on your computer from your Android device
To get started:
Root access is highly recommended for correct n2n daemon usage 
1. Using TUN.ko Installer to install tun.ko kernel module
Make sure you have a rooted android phone.
search tun.ko at google play store.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.aed.tun.installer
2. Install the n2n software on that computer
Download the free n2n app(linux,bsd, Mac OS)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ntop.org&#x2F;products&#x2F;n2n&#x2F;
windows client:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vpnhosting.cz&#x2F;n2nguien.exe<p>Now you’re ready to access your computers from anywhere with n2n from your Android device.
• File Manager lets you save files directly on your Android device so you can work on them offline, plus move and copy files between your computers and devices.
• Remote Application(ssh,remote desktop etc..) Access allows you to use PC applications from your Android device wherever you go.
======
zhoubug
n2n v2 for android. n2n is a peer to peer VPN daemon. Get secure anytime,
anywhere access to your computers from your Android device.

Access your files, data and applications and get stuff done:

• Access your home and work computers on the go

• Control your PC as if you’re sitting right in front of it

• Get to your computer files and edit then from your Android device

• Remotely run any application on your computer from your Android device

To get started:

Root access is highly recommended for correct n2n daemon usage

1\. Using TUN.ko Installer to install tun.ko kernel module Make sure you have
a rooted android phone.

search tun.ko at google play store.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aed.tun.in...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aed.tun.installer)

2\. Install the n2n software on that computer

Download the free n2n app(linux,bsd, Mac OS)

[http://www.ntop.org/products/n2n/](http://www.ntop.org/products/n2n/)

windows client:

[https://www.vpnhosting.cz/n2nguien.exe](https://www.vpnhosting.cz/n2nguien.exe)

Now you’re ready to access your computers from anywhere with n2n from your
Android device.

• File Manager lets you save files directly on your Android device so you can
work on them offline, plus move and copy files between your computers and
devices.

• Remote Application(ssh,remote desktop etc..) Access allows you to use PC
applications from your Android device wherever you go.

~~~
zhoubug
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zhoubug.n2...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zhoubug.n2n_gui)

